# ?

## Mia

. .

----------


## AntonDr

,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,


   .         ?          ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AntonDr

* .* , ,  .  -  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> * .* , ,  .  -


       ?          . :Smilie:

----------


## AntonDr

,    ...

----------

.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1978

.              ""            .. ** .    ( ) *        : ,     .*       - ,         ,    ,   .      .               .      **     .

----------


## scorpion+

> ( )


       (. 19  58-  27.05.2003)

----------


## 1978

> (. 19  58-  27.05.2003)


   ,  .  ...        .     ""?     ,   !!!    ??? 
P.S.:   !!!

----------

> ?


1.   - , , ,      .
2.     18-00
3.   

   ,    .    ,     .

----------


## 1978

> 1.   - , , ,      .
> 2.     18-00
> 3.   
> 
>    ,    .    ,     .


1. , " ",  " ",        .    ""    30     ,   ...    . 
2.     ,    1-00   .  . ...  18-00  21-00 -   .
3.        ?    !!!

----------


## -1

,  ,          :yes:

----------

*1978*,    ? !   ,        .     .     -      .

----------


## .

> 1. , " ",  " ",        .    ""    30     ,   ...    .


,       ,       .   ,      . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1978

> *1978*,    ? !   ,        .     .     -      .


     ,    .          .

----------


## 1978

> ,       ,       .   ,      .


      ,    .

----------

*1978*,        ,      .  ,         :Smilie:

----------


## 1978

> *1978*,        ,      .  ,


"" -    .  ""  .   ...   .

----------

*1978*,   ?

----------


## 1978

> *1978*,   ?


--,         . "   " -  ...      ,   ""      .      ,    ,    .         , ,   ...     ?

           .   ? ,   .

----------


## .

,   ,     .     , ,    .     .    .       .  ,     ,  "  ,    ".    ,           .   .    . :yes:

----------


## stas

> --,         . "   " -  ...


 ,     ,   -   . http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...6&postcount=97

----------

> , ,   ...     ?


       .     :




> , ,    .     .    .


 ,          :Smilie:

----------


## 1978

> .     :
>  ,


   .       500      .    .
      ?

----------

*1978*,   ?      ,     .

----------


## 2006

> ?


      ,    ,     ,      -  . ,      ,          ,   ,    ,   ,   ( /),  (       )  .

----------


## .

2006,    .     .        .       .     .          ,     .     ?       .     .     ?   ,        ( ).       .   ,    .   ?  ?

----------


## 2006

> ?  ?


        .?                 :Embarrassment:            (   ,     )                 -  "   ,    (  )"  ..  ..      ,   ,        ,             :Wink:

----------


## -1

*2006*,       .
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
    ....

----------


## 2006

*-1*,    


> ?


 


> ....


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1978

> 1.   - , , ,      .
> 2.     18-00
> 3.   
> 
>    ,    .    ,     .


1. , ,   .
2. ,    .
3.       .




> ,  ,


.     2 .  .  . 
.            ....???




> *1978*,    ? !   ,        .     .     -      .


 ,  .
    .      .      .    - ,   . ...    ""  ""...  ,   .   -  .      .   -  ,   - ,   .        .    ? ...    ....

----------

*1978*,    .

----------


## 1978

> *1978*,    .


           .     ,             .

----------


## stas

*1978*,     .

----------


## 1978

> ,   ,     .     , ,    .     .    .       .  ,     ,  "  ,    ".    ,           .   .    .


        .   -   . .

----------

!        " " ( )         .

----------


## 1978

> !        " " ( )         .


  .             ?   -  . 
   ,        . 
    ,    , .  ,  .

----------


## qwol

__

----------


## 1978

,    .....   ,  !!!

----------


## Finsmart

-  ,   , .

  -   -   , ,   /  ,   .

     .

!

----------

- , .   ,  -  .

----------

.
- ,           .  , ,    !           -   ,       ,    
  :           .        .        ????  , , ,       ,    .  . .    . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Di18

,       ,   -       ,      ,    - ,        .       ,    ,    .

----------


## Kutusha

> ,    ,    .


  .

----------


## LP

> - , .   ,  -  .

----------


## svetashev_FBK

> ,    ...


 ,    :Frown: 
...   :yes:

----------


## siv434

> . .


 :yes:       (     ,  ..   ),   ,      ,     -           ,               ,  , ,

----------


## 1

-     ..  ..     - . ,    .     :Smilie:

----------


## 378

A     ?    ,   ...

----------

.  -    . , ,  ,  .   .         "    !"       -    .     .
       .     - . 
      ,      ,    .
  .   ,   .  ?

----------

